# Error Kernel build- 9.0-Release



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello,
I am trying kernel build, but stop at

```
cc -c -x assembler-with-cpp -DLOCORE -O2 -frename-registers -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option   -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector  -Werror /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/cpu_switch.S
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/cpu_switch.S: Assembler messages:
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/cpu_switch.S:128: Error: no such instruction: `xsave (%r8)'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/cpu_switch.S:504: Error: no such instruction: `xsetbv'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/cpu_switch.S:505: Error: no such instruction: `xrstor (%rbx)'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```

My kernel is of FreeBSD9.0-Release-amd64 with all of source and without any modification, but its on Virtual Box4.1 for Mac.

Would someone help me?


----------



## sysliquid (Oct 17, 2012)

did you miss 'make buildworld'?


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for the advise!
Probably you are right.
But I found that I should build the kernel in single user mode.
I will retry tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

FumiakiSakaomoto said:
			
		

> But I found that I should build the kernel in single user mode.


Building doesn't have to be done in single user mode. Ideally you'd install the kernel in single user mode but even that isn't strictly necessary.


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the advise!
In fact, I can't properly use single user mode for kernel build.
But today, I have done it from the terminal of gnome2 desktop without error.
I am just a very beginner, so then I almost don't merge anything at all from the latest install for safety use at this moment.
The sequence was following:


> (#cvsup -g -L 2 /usr/local/etc/supfile)
> #ln -s /usr/src/sys /sys
> #cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf
> #cp GENERIC NEWKERNEL
> ...


There has many things I should learn before the next kernel configuration.
Thanks again!


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a problem in this issue.
I have done 'make installworld' & 'merge it of INSTALL" recklessly.
Now my trac pad pointer was completely disabled.
What should I do?
I referred the optimization of the xorg's mouse of 9.x. But I cannot fix it yet. Still freeze pointer remains.
Please help me!


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 19, 2012)

At this moment I temporarily recovered /etc by the backup, since then the pointer has been available.
But if I encountered such problems, how should I do to fix them out?
Would someone help?


----------



## sysliquid (Oct 20, 2012)

FumiakiSakaomoto said:
			
		

> At this moment I temporarily recovered /etc by the backup, since then the pointer has been available.
> But if I encountered such problems, how should I do to fix them out?
> Would someone help?



if you have a backup copy of /etc and you need to see whats different, next time your trackpad stops working use diff[1] against your init scripts or other configs to see whats changing, then compare to your compile logs to see what part of the compile might have affected it.


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 21, 2012)

> if you have a backup copy of /etc and you need to see whats different, next time your trackpad stops working use diff[1] against your init scripts or other configs to see whats changing, then compare to your compile logs to see what part of the compile might have affected it.


Thank you for your kindness.
I would like to follow the advise and deepen the knowledge.


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 22, 2012)

> if you have a backup copy of /etc and you need to see whats different, next time your trackpad stops working use diff[1] against your init scripts or other configs to see whats changing, then compare to your compile logs to see what part of the compile might have affected it.


Thank you for your kindness.
I would like to follow the advise and deepen the knowledge.


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Oct 24, 2012)

I re-tried build-install-merge process, and when I merge the installworld check by check, and might find the cause affected the pointer movement, maybe it located on /etc/rc.d/*mouse* then, just to be sure, I got rid of all of the new installations of /etc/rc.d related, then succeeded the merge.
Thank you!


----------

